# Super Old (and weird) Morrow Coaster



## Danimal (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry no pics yet, but I just got an old 28" singletube wooden wheel with a weird Morrow hub. Looks nothing like the standard Morrow hubs. The brake arm is on the drive side and looks like it is secured to the chain stay by a set screw on the arm. Skip tooth sprocket. I cannot find anything like it on here. I will get a few pics tomorrow, but I wanted to see if anybody knows what it is.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## bud poe (Nov 19, 2011)

I was combing the Copake auction site and stumbled across this, looks to be similar to the one you are describing...Scroll down to the 3rd pic, hope this helps...Cool hub!
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...45&archive=y&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=10&lang=En


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 20, 2011)

They are the first type Morrow Coaster. I have a few of them. I have some literature on them somewhere, when I find it I will post it. They only made them for a few years, something like 1900, 1901, 1902
Chris


----------



## Danimal (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank You!!! Yes, that is the one I have. Any more info you guys have would be breatly appreciated, esp a parts view diagram. 

Any idea what these are worth and do they perform well when braking?


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 25, 2011)

From my 1906 Strauss Catalog 




It shows a 1905 Morrow and a parts diagram for the 1901 and 02 Morrow



Chris


----------



## videoranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for scanning the info on these hubs Chris. I have a 1901 Crawford wood wheel bike with that type Morrow coaster brake hub that's still in ridable condition with single tube tires (although I don't ride the Crawford). The parts breakdown is nice to have for reference. They are pretty cool hubs. Nice workmanship. I'll have to move the Monark Whizzer so I can get a few pics. Do you guys know if this was the first coaster brake hub?


----------



## Danimal (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the scans. I am going to take mine apart to clean and regrease. It will someday find a home on a project bike.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 27, 2013)

They only made this hub in 1902-1903.


----------

